# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Matura ne qershor!! Ndihme!!!!

## sabrina48

Pershendetje te gjithve! Atehere matura ime eshte ne qershor, edhe pse me situaten e covidit do e bejm provimin e matures pa pengesa. Une jam pak sa e pergatitur. Shkolla qe po mbaroj eshte dega ne Grafik dhe komunikim, ka te bej me programe photoshop, illustrator etj etj per ata qe nuk e njohin mire. Pika ime me e dobet eshte teoria pastaj nuk me jepet shume per te shkruajtur tema. Une kam nje problem qe mesoj permendesh dhe kur te shkoj te jap provimin e matures do ngelem pa thene asgje. A e dini si i thone ksaj: te rrish me goj mbyllur. Une e kam zgjedhur proven e matures qe vjen nga shteti per ta zhvilluar dhe zgjodha temen mbi mjedisini e zhvillimin e saj: kishte edhe shume pika te tjera per tu trajtuar. Por une nga qe nganjehere behem dembele dhe kam shkruajtur nja dy faqe ne Word them se eshte mire si teme qe kam be vet. Kjo prove mature eshte per tu be ne shpi. Detyre qe duhet zhvilluar per te kuptuar ne cfare pike kemi arritur ne me anen e shkrimit. Megjithate do bej nje tezine po nuk di cfare argumenti te zgjedh, a keni ndonje ide ju te me jepni?!! Faleminderit shume per pergjigjet tuaja!!!  :syte zemra:   :syte zemra:   :syte zemra:

----------

